# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Where to buy land?

## roho76

In which state should I plop my family down and build our dream home? I know certain states don't have income taxes, some don't have sales taxes, and I think in Texas you can eventually get a free and clear title to your property (I hope that law gets passed in ND then this would be a no brainer but I'm not in a hurry so I've got time).

The FSP seems interesting and it fits in with some of things listed above but it's so cold there. But I'm from MI so the cold isn't a deal breaker I just always seen myself retiring in a warmer climate with a longer growing season.

Anybody have any ideas?

----------


## Keith and stuff

ND has the coldest winters in the US outside of the rural sections of AK.  Actually, the Constitutional Amendment failed miserably in ND, anyway.

If a long growing season is your #1 priority, HI or FL would be your best bet.  There are a bunch of states that are frequently hot but some of them are either short on water or have lots of fires due to not much rain in the summer such as CA, WY, CO, AZ and NM.  Heck, there is even a drought/heatwave in much of the Southeast right now.  I have a family member in TN that said lots of the surrounding area looks like fall as the grass is dying.  The family member told me that even some of the family garden died.

As for NH, I highly recommend you visit during Porcfest or Liberty Forum (I personally think Liberty Forum is best for 1st time visitors), attend the moving/jobs/family/real estate panels and talk to folks.  We have people off the grid here.  Lots of people heat their houses with their wood or wood from neighbors.  It is really interesting up here but it is hard to get a feel for it if you don't visit.

----------


## Kluge

> In which state should I plop my family down and build our dream home? I know certain states don't have income taxes, some don't have sales taxes, and I think in Texas you can eventually get a free and clear title to your property (I hope that law gets passed in ND then this would be a no brainer but I'm not in a hurry so I've got time).
> 
> The FSP seems interesting and it fits in with some of things listed above but it's so cold there. But I'm from MI so the cold isn't a deal breaker I just always seen myself retiring in a warmer climate with a longer growing season.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?


We're in MI right now and are very likely moving to Indiana. Certainly not a perfect state, but it's close to MI, close-ish to my family, and the property taxes are quite low. 

http://city-countyobserver.com/2011/...freedom-index/

----------


## oyarde

Well , I have a  small stand of timber in JENNINGS Co , Indiana for sale $4770.00 , more than an acre and less than two , or I will take 125 ounces of silver for it .

----------


## Okie RP fan

Anyone dealt with purchasing land? I hear it's rather difficult to get a loan or any other type of financing for it, and paying cash out right is the best option.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Good thread, I am also curious about this. 

Is there any property tax free land in New Hampshire?

----------


## roho76

> Anyone dealt with purchasing land? I hear it's rather difficult to get a loan or any other type of financing for it, and paying cash out right is the best option.


This is true. This also makes it better for the buyer, especially in a market like this, because chances are the person who owns the land, owns it outright, and you can get a good deal on it if they need to sell it for the cash and they don't have to pay off a loan to get rid of it. 

We just finished moving into our new rental that we will be in for the next few years while I procure some land and design my new home. Still looking for land myself.

----------


## TonySutton

Greene County in IN was the only county in IN without zoning, last I heard.  They have a pretty vocal anti-zoning group that makes it an issue in county elections.  Currently it is not too close to any major roads although I-69 is expected to waggle through the SE corner of the county if they ever finish building the road.

There are several decent counties in southwestern IN depending on what you are looking for.  Land is relatively inexpensive, the people are friendly and IN has been slowly getting freer as a state.  They have had some setbacks but they are even looking to make raw milk legal which is a plus.

----------


## pcosmar

*Where to buy land?* 

I'll bet you thought that was a simple question.
back at ya,,  What are your requirements?

Weather? (Temp) 
Services ?(Electricity,water,phone)
Proximity to?
Use? (Farming, industrial)
Allergies?
etc? (etc,etc,etc)

----------


## green73

Siberia.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"You cannot own land, rent-seeking parasite!!11!!" -Roy L.

----------


## Lindsey

...

----------

